# Back and thinking of adopting cockatiels!



## absolutangel (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi, 

It's been a while since I've been on the site, if anyone remembers me from back along Hello! We had a long time where we had two lovely budgies, Bumble and Blue. Sadly we lost them in 2014 and 2015, and having moved and had a lot on our plates didn't have the heart to get more.

However our neighbours (whose house is a bit like a parrot aviary )know we like birds and a couple of days ago asked if we would be interested in adopting their cockatiels. I think they look beautiful and I've done a bit of reading but wondering if anyone on here can give me an idea of how they are similar to and differ from budgies. Apparently they are both hand tame and very sweet natured, believe it's a male and a female.

I'm going round to meet them tomorrow hopefully, if we get them they have a huge cage and lots of good accessories so I'm really crossing my fingers that a) we'll have the space and b) after a bit more research I'll be sure they're a good fit for us. Any input or advice would be very welcome!

T x


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

I know nothing about cockatiels but they seem sweet from what I have observed here and there.

Mostly I just want to comment that it's awesome that you're considering adopting the birds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*These links will give you a good overview of the species as pets and the similarities and differences of cockatiels and budgies:

Cockatiels as Pets

Budgie or Cockatiel - which is right for you?*


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

Excellent articles, though the 2nd link didn't work for me (I searched on it and think I found the same article). Here's what they don't say. In my albeit limited experience, cockatiels can be more demanding than budgies--they know what their schedule is and by golly they want you to stick to it. And they *can* be loud about it. I couldn't understand what everybody was talking about in terms of loud cockatiels until I got two in as fosters. :blink: The two I own may let me know when something isn't right in their world, but they aren't all that loud about it. The fosters were another matter.  All they same, we missed them when they were adopted and their adoptive parronts love them.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

They are known to have a loud flock call but PAIR of HAND TAME cockatiels, are the best of both worlds. Happy to interact with you & the family and yet they have a buddy when you're otherwise engaged.

I looked at cockatiels before entering the budgie world but read that due to their higher level of 'feather dust' they weren't recommended for asthmatics as pets. There was a gorgeous cockatiel in a cage of budgies (not best practice) in a pet shop that I called at a couple of months ago, and I was soooo tempted.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I currently have nine budgies and three lovebirds.

Four of the budgies I took in from another TB member.
At that time, I also considered adopting a cockatiel that was being re-homed as well. 
However, the cockatiel was kind enough to make several very loud flock calls when I met him.

Unfortunately, I knew with the noise level of all the budgies plus my very loud lovebirds, there was no way I would be able to handle that volume of noise from the cockatiel as well.
I would very much have loved to take him, but knew I had to set a limit for myself somewhere. 

I do believe that having a pair of hand-tamed bonded cockatiels is a wonderful opportunity for you since you currently have no other birds in your home.

Good luck and please let us know what you decide to do.
We're going to want to see pictures hoto: if you adopt them you know!*


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> However, the cockatiel was kind enough to make several very loud flock calls when I met him.
> *


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

The fosters once started flock/alarm calling when they were on my shoulders. They were still relatively new, but still.  Poppy and Simon, on the other hand, are more likely to give me wonderful whistling concerts.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


lbeckman said:



:laughing::laughing::laughing:

The fosters once started flock/alarm calling when they were on my shoulders. They were still relatively new, but still.  Poppy and Simon, on the other hand, are more likely to give me wonderful whistling concerts.

Click to expand...

Leah,

When I took in my two rescue lovebirds (Pedro and Poppy) they called non-stop at the top of their lungs all day long for two full weeks.

I had to wear ear-plugs continually and truthfully thought I might have made a really big mistake. 
Yet I knew there was absolutely no way I could every have left them where they were before I took them.

Anyway, thankfully they've calmed down somewhat over time. 
Now my three lovebirds only call loudly on a periodic basis instead of continually.

Still, nine budgies and three lovies make much more noise than most people who have visited me can handle. :laughing:

Tracy, sorry for the side-tangent.

And now, back to the topic of the thread -- your two prospective cockatiels! *


----------



## absolutangel (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for all your thoughts and the article links, really helpful. It sounds like temperament-wise they're great. Noise is my only concern, my husband works shifts so is sometimes sleeping during the day. Nothing that can't be overcome but I have a spot in mind for the cage and don't really want to have to rearrange furniture or think about a different room.

I'm going round to meet them in a bit, will be interesting to see what they are like and how noisy they are. I'm hoping not too shrill or loud. I'm also looking forward to seeing their African grey and macaws at close quarters! Here's a pic their current mum has sent me, hope it's attached ok!


----------



## absolutangel (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I met them, they are very sweet! Both so tame, and happy being handled by her 6 and 9 yr olds. She's told me how much they want for the birds with the cage etc but needs to double check with her husband, if he's still happy with that we're going to have them!


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

Terrific!! You should ask her whether the female has a history of laying eggs so that you know whether or not you have to monitor that and take precautions.


----------



## absolutangel (Jun 27, 2007)

We're getting them tomorrow! I'm very excited and can't wait to get them in place and let them settle in.

They were told both were male but my neighbour thinks one is female based on her cheek colouring. No history of egg laying, but I'll be doing plenty of reading up anyway so I know what I need to watch out for generally healthwise.


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

While females are supposed to have paler cheek coloring, it's not quite precise enough to use to determine gender. There are under-tail markings (I think) that are better indicators, but I don't know exactly what they are. The rescue does dna testing on cockatiels to determine gender, but if you research some you might be able to figure out what the other visual indicators of gender are. Or you could decide that you didn't really care since there's no history of breeding or egg laying.  

Congratulations!

One of the differences in care between budgies and cockatiels is that cockatiels have slower metabolisms. Pellet diet is excellent for them, and lots of vegetables. I don't feed mine any fruit and I'm careful with seed and treats. Enjoy!


----------



## absolutangel (Jun 27, 2007)

They've been together for a year with no breeding issues so maybe they are both male or just not interested. I have had a bit of a Google and saw the other indicators , once I have them might have a better look and see if there are any other clues. Either way they get on and are happy so it's all good.

They are on seeds rather than pellets but current owners have told me what veggies they like and it's quite a long list so at least I'm not going to have to persuade them to eat up! 

I really can't wait to get them, been eyeing up toys and ideas for foraging toys I can make but no point getting too carried away as I don't know what else they have that we'll get with them. Their cage has a mix of natural branches, nail trimming and rounded wooden perches already and some toys so they're not exactly deprived.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Yay! That's great news. icturesplease:


----------



## absolutangel (Jun 27, 2007)

The only pic I have at the moment is in the last but one post on P1, promise I'll add more once I have them settled in.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I had a lone tiel many years ago and she was very friendly and sweet just a little loud (well, a lot loud), but hopefully with two birds they will be happy with one another when your busy so won't call for you. Can't wait to hear how things progress with them.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Congratulations on your new pair of tiels! They are gorgeous, and I know they've found a great home. 

What are their names?


----------



## absolutangel (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the lovely comments! As I haven't spent enough time with them to figure out their mutations I'm not even sure if I'm using proper terms but the grey on the left is Coco and the yellow on the right is Buddy.


----------



## absolutangel (Jun 27, 2007)

They're settling in really well, Buddy is very friendly and has been out, climbing over us, preening my hair and playing with toys. Coco is more cautious but has also been out, sat on laps and hands, but mostly on the perch on top of the cage. Coco seems to be the boss. Our daughter is besotted, and even hubby who was lukewarm about them has held them, and is watching them. Here's a couple of clearer pics. 

I'm thinking Buddy is lutino, has red/pink eyes, and Coco is pearl. However "he" is two-ish and online what I'm reading implies that after about one males just look like normal greys so I'm wondering, if I'm right thinking he's a pearl, if he is actually a she.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Tracy,

Congratulations on bringing home Buddy and Coco.
I'm glad you are able to give them a safe and loving forever home! :hug:

I'll be looking forward to updates and more pictures. *


----------



## absolutangel (Jun 27, 2007)

They're doing great! Coco is much less outgoing, prefers to chill out on a perch and not keen on being on a hand or lap but hand tame and I can get him to step up to move him or put him back in the cage. He's a bit nervy but definitely coming out of his shell and playing with toys and being more inquisitive the last couple of days. He's doing a bit of beak grinding too so seems pretty content.

Buddy is a total clown, so sociable, loves everyone, and is happy to be stroked. He enjoys his toys and wants to be out of the cage and close to us all the time bless him. The last couple of days he's been making very cute squeaking noises when he's close to us and getting petted, seems to love it. He's also easy to please with his veggies (and fruit) which is great. 

I can't get over how tame they are, especially Buddy. I thought my budgies had been well tamed but these guys are in a different league. I'm actually feeling a bit bad though. My elderly nan is unwell. Her budgie Bob passed away over the summer, he was ancient and had also been well tamed by my other nan. As she's virtually housebound my mum got her another one, also now named Bob and while my nan started with good intentions she hasn't got him anywhere near tame, and because my nan isn't good on her feet she's scared to let him out in case she can't get him back in. The cage is a reasonable size but still. Comparing him to mine is a bit sad, think I'm going to have to find time to try and go round regularly and do the job myself.


----------

